# Does your multivitamin contain lead???



## shesulsa (Jan 19, 2007)

*A vitamin a day may do more harm than good*




> If you're banking on a daily vitamin to make up for any deficiencies in your diet, you may be getting a whole lot more  or less  than you bargained for.
> 
> Of 21 brands of multivitamins on the market in the United States and Canada selected by ConsumerLab.com and tested by independent laboratories, just 10 met the stated claims on their labels or satisfied other quality standards.
> 
> ...



LINK TO FULL ARTICLE


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 20, 2007)

Interesting...I'd like to see the research.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 20, 2007)

I am very wary of supplements of any type...and this is just another example of why I think its good to be wary.  

This industry is booming and many people are making money hand over fist.  However, if you understand business and you understand what people do in order to make money, you'll realize that your health is not the number one priority.  Making money is.

With that being said, I think it is a safe assumption that if a business can take a shortcut that is going to increase it's bottom line, it will.  And in many cases, it won't matter if its illegal, because the amount of money you can make up front is just too enticing.  And then there are all those gray areas where the legality is undefined.  If shortcuts can be taken in that shady place, they will be taken because its good for the shareholders.

A good example of this is coral calcium.  Every supplement my chiropractor uses, he sends off to get a private chemical assay.  This, btw, is not a common practice in the health industry.  Most people just beleive what they are told.  Anyway, he recieved a popular coral calcium sample and was interested so he sent it to be tested.  When the results came back, it became apparent that the company had pretty much just swept a bunch of crap into a jar and shipped it off.  Unfortunately, this is all to common in this industry.

Scary.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 21, 2007)

Skeptisism is one of our greatest, and most unused gifts.


----------



## Dave Simmons (Jan 21, 2007)

I, too am very skeptical of supplements! After alot of research I have found a product that is high quality and seems to help the martial arts practitioner tissue repair and energy levels. I am an advocate: http://www.monavie.com/davesimmons check it out!


----------

